# Que Significa Ius Imperium



## PATTYEURO

Es Un Gusto Saludarlos Y Por Quisiera Si Alguien Me Puede Decir Que Significa: Ius Imperium


----------



## totor

Al parecer, el *ius imperium* es el poder del Estado.

Pero por las dudas espera otros aportes más sabios que el mío.

Y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## volky

*Ius*:  quiere decir derecho.

*Imperium*: en su sentido más abarcador se puede traducir como poder o autoridad.

*Imperium* alude asimismo al derecho a dar órdenes.


Así que *Ius Imperium* me luce que es el derecho de dar ordenes. / potestad del estado.


También encontré: 
Poder del Estado (ius imperium) para imponer normas y organizarse, imponer sanciones,hacer expropiaciones, imponer tributos, y administrar los recursos públicos.​


----------



## the boss

Imperio significa también la facultad que tienen los jueces para hacer cumplir sus determinaciones, aun coactivamente


----------



## FXSI

Compatriota Pattyeuro

'Ius' e 'Imperium' parecen estar ambos en nominativo, apósitos uno al otro, por tanto.

Quizá pueda entenderse el par como un 'derecho' que a la vez es 'obligación', derivada de una orden; tal el caso, por ejemplo, del recibido por un soldado para disparar un arma y aun matar en defensa de la patria, o (al menos en algunos países) el derecho-obligación de sufragar para elegir a un gobernante, o el que éste recibe del pueblo que lo elige, para que lo gobierne.

Hasta allí me da mi latín; pero no soy abogado.


----------



## Fernando Zepeda

sugiero, talvez le sirva.
Ius=Derecho
Imperium=Imperio o algo que prevalece


----------

